# Digital Keychain Help!!!???



## Tamara85 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey, I don't know if anyone can help me but I got a digital keychain for christmas and when I plug it into the usb it works fine but when i unplug it, it won't turn on or do anything? The back of it says "Digital Photo Viewer FC" and there is a reset button on the back which doesn't see to do anything either. Thanks for your help in advance! :up:


----------



## ezymony (Jan 27, 2001)

How long did you leave it plugged in I think it has a battery that charges through the usb. Got my Graddaughter a heart necklace for Christmas that we had to charge up.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I received one of those for Christmas with pictures of my sons family already loaded. I have not yet attempted to load pictures myself, but can firm its a fun toy and I will get much use from it.
edited-I just remembered-there was an attached note that requires removal of a tab that isolates the batteries from the case-I was confused by that because my son had already removed that tab-its to keep the 3 tiny batteries (hearing aid size) from discharging.


----------



## daisyfair1980 (Jan 10, 2008)

Do any of you still have the information for that digital photo viewer? My husband got me one for Christmas, I haven't used it yet, and now that I want to... all the information and programing is gone. (My husband decided to clean the house and we think it all went out with the trash!) So, now all I have is the key chain and no way to use it. If you can give me ANY information so that I can contact the company to get new directions and software, that would be great!


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

It appears there are several models, probably from several manufacturers. Whether or not they all work the same is a good question. My wife has had one for close to a year now. It has an integral battery that charges from the USB, but you need to select 'charge' or 'transfer' mode when you connect it. In transfer mode it apparently doesn't charge the battery, and in charge mode you can't transfer pictures to it.

I'll check & post back with the make/model of hers, in case someone else has the same one. If you do then you *will* need the software that came with it. It doesn't 'install' like a memory card so you need to use the software to transfer pictures to it. The cable, AFAIK is a standard USB-miniUSB cable, but I'll double-check that, too.

She absolutely loves it, BTW.


----------



## daisyfair1980 (Jan 10, 2008)

That is great to hear! I am excited about mine too... just wish I could use it!  Lest me know if you have the make and model... it seems that I have the same one as the lady who posted the first question. Hope you can help and thanks!!


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

These two .JPG show the "quick start guide" that came with my walletpix photo album
(there is also a 4 page instruction-send me a personal message with your email and I can scan and send it also-too large to post in messages area.)


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

Finally remembered to check & my wife does have the same make/model. Sorry it took so long, we haven't been spending as much time together lately as usual and when we were, I'd forget to ask. (Busy, not problems.)

Anyway, it appears to be a standard USB-microUSB cable, and when you plug it in the screen shows two options: USB Charge & USB Update. Use the Up/Down buttons to select USB Charge & press OK. That should charge the internal battery.

Once it's charged, select USB Update to load pictures onto it. (I'm sure there's a way to get back to the menu using the buttons, but I've found it's easier to just unplug it & plug it back in-the menu appears automatically, then use the up/down buttons to select USB Update & press OK.)

You need the software to load pictures. The software not only connects to the viewer, when the viewer is in USB Update mode, but it also resizes/crops the pictures to fit. I didn't check out the software but it's pretty intuitive. IIRC you select the pictures, modify as desired, then click the Load button.

We haven't had any problems with ours so I don't know what you'd do if it doesn't work. Contact the manufacturer, I guess. (No name on the device though & can't find our instruction sheet either so don't know if the manufacturer is listed there. Maybe google it?)


----------



## shryni (Jan 31, 2008)

I have the same Digital photo viewer FC that some of you have mentioned and I can see the photos when it is connected to my computer but as soon as I unplug it I can't see anything. I can't seem to find my instruction book. Any suggestions to get it working when on the road.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

When you plug it in does it show a menu? Mine selects between USB Update & USB Charge. If you don't select USB Charge then the battery doesn't charge & you can't view it except when it's plugged in.


----------



## shryni (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks, Calvin-c. I selected USB Update and left it plugged in all night. I still can't see anything when I unplug it. I also can't seem to open the unit to check on the battery. Is there a way to do that??


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

AFAIK the battery is not user-replaceable. You need to select USB *Charge* to charge the battery. USB Update is for loading pictures onto it. Also, be sure to leave the PC on while it's charging. I don't know whether or not the PC going into standby would affect the charging. If it goes into hibernation the charging will definitely stop. (Usually only a problem when laptops are running on battery-so don't charge it from a laptop unless the laptop is plugged in.)


----------



## shryni (Jan 31, 2008)

I realize I was selecting USB Charge. I am charging it while I am using the computer. I am about to give up on it and see if it can be returned.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

OK, if you selected USB Charge then the battery should be charged. Now, to make sure you have pictures on it select USB Update & run the software to transfer the pictures. I know of no other way to transfer them than by using the pictures-a very strange lack, IMO, but one that exists.


----------



## mmike (Aug 11, 2008)

I have one of these key chain digital photo viewers. I bought it for my wife around november 07. I recently blew-up in her purse. I looks like the battery is the cause of the blowup. If I were you I would return it to where-ever you bought it before it hurts someone you love. Also, if anyone has any info about the manufactor please let me know. I would love to report them to comsumer affairs for defective products before anyone gets hurt. Mine has a silver back and has the words, "DIGITAL PHOTO VIEWER", then FC(with a little c inside of the big C) and MADE IN CHINA. *****If you have one, do not put in your pocket, or purse, or on your keychain!!!******


----------

